# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fjalori Gjakovar

## new-man

*

1. XHYZENTI - koridor
2. KREDENAC - dollap
3. ASHQIHONE - dhome e vecante e ndertuar ne oborr te shtepise ku pergatitej ose ruhej ushqimi
4. MULLO - mllefi
5. FAMXHYMLEK - kemish
6. DOGRI - menjehere
7. QIMQI - kinse
8. MINIVISH - i merdhire, i mavijosur
9. PERBALLADONE - haptazi
10. BALLGUR - me bark, koment i pamenduar
11. TALLAHUT - i pagdhendur, budalle
12. KABA - i madh, dangall
13. ALLABATANE - pa lidhje
14.RRAKSHAJA - gjera te prishura, te hudhura, te papaluara
15. RRAQE - gjera te ndryshme te panevojeshme
16. RRAKADYL - duke u rrotulluar
17. RRAKNY - te rrexosh dicka

18. NYJAFQ - i merrolur
19. MIZIVIR - i poshter,Qe i dhimet dicka, Cikrrimtar...Fikan
20. KUKUBAN - frikacak, i vetmuar, ndjella keq
21. ME YZER - shtatezene
22. YZERHONE - nevojtore
23. FYLFYL- i trullavt, trullan
24. MASLLAHAT- dicka e madhe dhe efektive, profesionale
25. SHIDET - ngjarje e madhe
26. SHTAPALAK - gjere e gjate
27. TAKAHYK - mentalisht i pazhvilluar
28. FURDULLA - lloj i embelsires
29. SNI - sofer
30. N'KET MOZE - para do kohe
31. DELIDAKUZ - femije sherraman
32. RESMA - fotografi
33. QUQBYC - rri ulur ne toke
34. FELQ - efeee
35. SAMUN FRANGJULL - i bjen samun pa suxhuk

36. NAMRUD - njeri i rende, pa qere
37. BIGAJIHAK - piskfillti, papritur
38. KASTILE - enkas
39. QIKEMENGJE - fiokes
40. ALLANUMRILE - vajze me namuz
41. HUMUMGJIK - banjo
42. RUSPA - diqka me vlere
43. BOJ KYRYMYZ - nje ngjyre ne mes te gjelbertes mshel dhe qel
44. EKMIQIHONE - bukepjekes
45. PERDESYZ - i pa ftyre
46. DELLI - damari
47. FILL - menjehere
48. LLAPANXHESHe e permbledh shuplak, shapull
49. QESHTUTNE - keshtu valla
50. TE BOJ PER IFTI e te rrafi shume, te smuj

51. PeR ISHON e qe nuk perdoret me
52. NEMELAZEM e mos bini ne besdi
53. TARAMAD e objekt per tutjen e femiejve (dhompir)
54. CACEL e lugat, dhompir
55. I PREKEN NE MELL e jo ne rregull ne kry
56. MASKARALLYK e ngjarje e trazuar
57. NOMA E ZEZe e katastrofe
58. MUBAREQ e njeri i pa sherr
59. HAMSHUR e njeri qe nuk mendon gjate, qe nuk lodh trurin
60. MASLLAHAT e korrekt
61. QINIBAZ e njeri qe imiton
62. QINU e imituar
63. ASLI e e vertet, qe ka te bej me realitetin
64. HEJLI KOFT e te ligat
65. QUKULUK e femije qe e ben veten per ta dashur
66. TEQLIF e i nevojshem
67. MOS JA LE NOMIT e mos ja nxjerr fundit, mos ja tepro
68. TEKRAR e perseri, apet
69. PRALLAZ e dera qe te qet te fqiu
70. DUGOJ e dyqan, shitore

71. NALLONE e nallqe
72. MET ZON KEP e me te shfrytzu materialisht
73. LLUK-LLUK e falas, gratis
74. NONA E DAJES e gjyshja, mama e mames
75. ELTEME/ILETEME e njeri i merzietshem, fol shume
76. MUHALIF/MUHALIFGJI e njeri qe fol shum e pa kuptim
77. NAMAZGJA e treg, pazar
78. RRYP e katunart, ne Gjakove
79. 124 e grup i madh njerz, shum njerz
80. FILTERE e ferguese, fertere
81. KOTEC e shtepiza ku mbahen pulat
82. KREDENAC - komod e vogel per ruajtjen e ushqimit
83. TEVEQEL e njeri pa moral, pa respekt
84. NAMRUZ e naiv, njeri vetanak
85. SILI e karrig
86. SNI e tepsi e madhe
87.BYTYN e a jeni bytyn., a jeni krejt (trruq)
88. TAKAYT e i pa gdhenur
89. VARG - a jeni varg, a jeni mire te gjithe, (trruq)
90. RRAQEGJI e njeri qe mbledh gjera pa vlere

91. JAPI e shtepi e po sa mbaruar
92. HUMUMGJIK e banjo, wc
93. DANGALL e njeri jo shkatht fizikisht
94. SASHTRIS e frike e madhe
95. ALLASHTRIS e pergaditur temperaturen e ujit (uje te vokt)
96. PAQAMUR e persheshe me kos e me huder i perzier
97. IRI - e urrej, i pa deshirueshem
98. NAMRUD e i zymte
99. TAMASQAR e dhimcan
100. PRREK - shume i uritur (ushqim)
101. KAVALER e dore lire (pare, lek)
102. KYVET e force
103. HYGJYM, TURR e hyz, hap
104. VUGJUD e fore shpirtrore
105. RRAKADYL e e rrexuar se rrotulluari
106. TARASHQELLYK e qef, ndjenje e mir
107. AZGON e njeri serioz
108. GJAKAJDUR e njeri i shpurdher, i zoti
109. TESLIM e ne gjendje jo te mire shendetsore
110. NALET ILON - dreq
111. KUPUK e njeri pa marre, respekt, arrogant
112. PONDEL, PONDLAN e njeri me tesha te vjetra
113. BUKPERMYS - njeri pa ndergjegje
114. ZBRU e duart kur te zbardhen prej ujit
115. KAPADAI e trim, i zoti
116. HAVRUZ e oturak,
117. KANAC - perparse, per gatimin e ushqimit
118. BENKIC e perparse per femije
119. TAKAYT e njeri i vjeter, qe rrin veq ne shpi, bajat
120. PORT e kiliker

121. GULLUB e kiliker imadh
122. SALLKOM e ngjarje tragjike
123. IDARE e mu bo idare, - mu mbledh diqysh
124. ANGLLATIS e spejgu thell, me ta shti ne trru
125. QIQERR e zgjuar, pa gjume
126. ZARI e nafak (ne pont)
127. STIF- plot
128. ZAHAR e nashta
129. TATAKURT e ne gjendeje kritike (shendetsore)
130. SKOMJE e varferi
131. KYT e ne sasi shume shume te vogel
132. NYNQ e kry forte
133. KOLLODONT e paste e dhomve
134. GASTARE e gote
135. ZIJAFET e fest e organizuar nga grat per gra
136. GLLANC e e re flak
137. ZHIG e nostalgji (kam zhig)
138. DAS e djal zoteri, djal i pashem, i menqur
139. HATASHME e fantastike
140. PUPA e me ne her e tempo te shpejt, shpejt, fllesh
141. DAKIK e minut, qast
142. HASHAFTAS e ene e thelle, per gjella apo sallad
143. SKRROP e i lagur shume (nga shiu)
144. TELALL e lajm i pa konfirmun
145. PARROLL e eepifje
146. BAKSUZ e njeri pa fat
147. NeGJETI e naj ka tjeter
148. TYRQE e turqisht
149. OMELE e derte, halle, probleme
150. HALLEJK e femer, pa karakter, e pa ndere

151. KARAVLLEJK - plak qe vjedh fmi (ne gjuhen e femijve)
152. LLASTYK e katunar
153. eRRXH e kur te merr gjumi qe nuk mundesh mi qendru te zgjuarit, moment gjumi,
154. GROP e tradhti, rren, mos ma bo grop, mos me tradhto
155. KAJMAK e perdoret kur je i knaqen, ishte mir, ishte kajmak., fantazi
156. PALLEN E SEFAS e Sefa te madh, qef te madh, knaqesi
157. HAKIKAT e njeri shpirt mire, i ndershem, zemer gjere
158. GJYMERT e shpirt mire, dore shlire
159. eAPRRAZ e kukall, qakall, maqallung (hahaha)
160. MeRTEQYP e person me sjellje dhe veprime jo te mira.
161. LLAPANGJESH e fus shuplak

162. TARASHQELLYK e ndjenje knaqsi, knaqesi psh kur te pin eaj edhe rrin
163. BARIN SYVE e mashtrim parash, me ta qit barin syve, met marr pare (lek)
164. XHAMAZLLYK e sjellje apo veprime qesharake, qesharaki
165. MAZUN e qere jo e mire, i merzitur, i zemeruar
166. LLUeKAT e honger pa kontroll
167. LLUeKAN - person qe han pa kontroll dhe shume
168. SORRAT e buek, ftyre, pejsa e perparme e ftyres
169. IXHAIZ - siguri, besim
170. UGURIZESH e paralizohesh
171. ZINXHIN - pasanik
172. PESHKESH - dhurat
173. QYL - falas, shfrytezim
174. JAPI - koridor i madh*

----------


## geezer

nuk jon keto te gjakoves kto perdoren ntona ont  ne kosov  amo spe mohoj qe disa fjal ndoshta jon te rajonit te tyne

----------


## lisian

nuk jan t gjakoves kto une jam i gjk dhe keto fjal rrall here qe i kam degjuar

----------


## flutura3105

Valla na me keto fjale vec tallem ,keto jane fjale turke...

----------


## vivavallo

Djal Qumil - djal i urt..

----------


## l-island

Nese gjitha keto fjal jan Gjakovarqe Gjakova e paska gjuhen e veqant, gjeja dhe qfar flamuri ka hahahah,Po bujte ne Gjakov hahhahahah...
Po me sa duket aj fjalor esht gjetur diku ne muzeumet e Turqis.Gjakoven e kam rrush.

----------


## l-island

Nje her nje Gjakovar e kish nxan shokin e ti dhe ja mshonte ....dhe e pyti shokin ta hiqte revolen te cilen e mbante ne brez, e cila po e vriste ,ai ju pergjegj jo jo se e kam me ma rujt ftyren ne rast nevoje.

----------


## l-island

Thon pula e ka origjinen nga Gjakova....hahahhahah pse?????

----------

